# Hi there



## Xar (30 Aug. 2015)

Hope I can contribute with some stuff, and maybe even use my _very_ rusty German


----------



## Akrueger100 (30 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## General (30 Aug. 2015)

welcome to CB


----------

